# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Përshkruani veten tuaj

## Julius_junior

Te pershkruash veten tende nuk eshte ndonje gje e keqe perkrundazi
te ndihmon te pranosh veten ashtu sic je psh une jam mesatar formen 
e syve dhe syt i kam te bukur sjam muskuloz floket te shkurter hunden
te vogel  etj vazhdoni ju tani

----------


## Poeti

Ja do e vazhdoj un&#235; me ca fjal&#235; p&#235;r vehten time
Jam 1.82 i gjat&#235;,74 kg. pesh&#235;, syt&#235; ngjyr&#235; kafe n&#235; t&#235; shkruar, flok&#235;t jo t&#235; shumta (paksa shkojn&#235; n&#235; ngjyr&#235; gri, hahahah), nj&#235; fytyr&#235; sikur m&#235; ka dhuruar per&#235;ndian (nuk e ndryshoj dot), rrumbullake, kujtoj &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; proporcine t&#235; duhura. Pedant n&#235; veshje dhe i kujdessh&#235;m n&#235; fjal&#235; dhe veprime. Shoq&#235;ria m&#235; thon&#235; se jam pak&#235;s nervoz, por i pa imponuesh&#235;m dhe tolerant. I qet&#235; n&#235; sjellje dhe veprime, dhe (m&#235; thon&#235 :shkelje syri:  pun&#235;tor i pa lodhsh&#235;m. Mundohem t&#235; b&#235;j miq kudo q&#235; gjendem, sepse armiq&#235;t nuk i kam merak! Kaq, kujtoj se mjafton.

----------


## Foleja_

Julius junior !
 Se pari te deshiroj nje mireseardhje  ne forum . Hiq me shume se  disa dite ne forum dhe menjehere kerkon te zbulosh  pamjen e anetareve  :buzeqeshje:    Sa here une kame menduar athua  si duket AI apo AJO dhe ja si s&#180;me ka shkuar mendja te hap nje teme te  tille   :shkelje syri:  
Suksese Julius .

----------


## Prototype

Mireserdhe Julius Junior  :buzeqeshje:  ... Sa romantik qe qenke dhe ti si vellai jot ...lol

Une jam jo shume e gjat nja 168 cm , nga trupi pak e mbushur ..syte si bajame , floket me onde , hunden si cycke ,buzet me forme , 
kaq per momentin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KNFC

Qenke e mire ti Evelyn,pse s'thua  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Arcimedes

Un jam 1,75 i gjate dhe i kam syte ngjyre geshtenje. 
Kam shume qejf kitarren dhe ndjehem i qete shpirterisht. 
Mendoj qe kam eksperince te jetes, sepse kam hequr shume, por edhe sepse kam pasur shum momente te papritshme dhe te bukura.
Kam formuar nje filozofi per jeten. 

Nuk jam djale me plane, persa i perket kontakteve me njerezit. Jam djale spontan dhe ka shume raste qe mundohem qe ti realizoj deshirat dhe kerkesat qe njerezit e tjere deshirojne apo kerkojne nga mua. 
Jam djale i sinqerte dhe mundohem qe cdo njeri ta rrespektoje, sepse jeta me mesoi qe nuk ka njeri kot. 

Ne kohen e lire, pervec kitarres dhe internetit un para se te flej gjum rri e meditoj dhe bej "Joga", sepse e kam shum qejf kete, si me e thene une me fjale te tjera: pastrim dhe qetesi e shpirtit ne menyre Aziatike.

Tani me vjen me qeshur, sepse nje dite me pa njera ne shkolle me koke posht dhe me te dyja kembet siper. Un kujtova se nuk kishte njeri aty prane. Ajo u habit kur me pa dhe u mundua menjeher te flasi dhe te bisedoje me mua, por un nuk i dhashe menjeher pergjigje asajt, sepse isha duke bere Joga.  Pastaj mbasi mbarova Jogen ne folem e u kenaqem. 

Kaq kisha un. E falenderoj ate qe ka e hapur kete teme

Ja kalofshi mire.

----------


## PINK

Arcimedes , me te vertete qe je shume i sinqerte .

----------


## cupka_e_vogel

Per gjatesi me mire mos e them,ose hajde more po e them sikur kemi dale per miss ne ketu  :pa dhembe:   1;56 jam eh se ka edhe me keq pastaj kot se kam vene nickun cupka_e_vogel une. Jam bjonde po me lesh te verdhe aman  :pa dhembe:   dhe syte ngjyre jeshile te erret. Ne peshe jam rreth 48 me duket se ka ca kohe qe s'jam peshuar me nje fjale as e dobet as e shendoshe.

----------


## Prototype

> Qenke e mire ti Evelyn,pse s'thua


Ja pra e thash ..lol

----------


## oiseau en vol

E &#231;'te them me pare per veten more shoke ! Po une e kam zakon nuk flas per veten, per Belulin flas me teper, ishte shok i mire i ngrati...

Ja psh t'ju pershkruaj Belulin :

&#199;un i mire ka qene, i gjate diku andej nga mesi e lart, i gjere jo aq sa i gjate sidoqofte, i shendoshe... ncuq... ia kishte keputur koken mamit te vet  :ngerdheshje:  Floket, te mire i ka patur, pakezzzzzzz me onde, ama jo &#231;akurrela se nuk i kishte qejf... Veshet, &#231;'t'ju them... Edhe gomarit te San&#231;o Pan&#231;es ia kalonte... ca mesuese andej nga fillorja stervisnin gishtat aty dhe Belulit i rrinin vetem te skuqura i rrinin...

Trupi pastaj, &#231;ka mire, jo keq ishte, syte i ka patur si ne kafe te &#231;elur, ama me ca qerpike qe nuk i kishte kush ne ate nahijen e tij nga vinte Beluli. Kembet si kembet, te shtrembera si bige, por ska gje me thoshte Beluli, punojne akoma. Duart te sakatuara nga mbledhja e hithrave kur ishte i vogel, hunda pak a shume seksi  :perqeshje: , faqkat te lemuara i ka patur ai, edhe te bardha bile...

Ja keshtu Beluli more shoke, doni me per Belulin ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## GrifshA_

Pa he njehere zog ne fluturimth.  :ngerdheshje: 

Une e? Realisht? Apapapapapa sa e veshtire. :shkelje syri:  Ja te tentojme njehere me dore ne zemren-gur. :P
-E gjate 171 (ketu e shume vjet me pare kur jam matur aq kam qene )
-Brune me floke te drejte (jam brune e lyer,... origjinale si kafse e cpifur  :i ngrysur:   )
-syckat larushe dhe te vockla (nderrojne ngjyre sipas stines, ose gjendjes shpirterore...si ti teket me nje fjale :-))
-tipar i vecante? Buzeqesh shume...dhe me sycka e kur qesh me behen vrimeza ke faqet/mollzat :-)

Tipi?-Grifshe :-)...jo me te gjithe, por me ata qe e meritojne ama, yhyhyhyhyhyy e keqe fare. *smile*

Ahujaaaaa....shume i keni dhe kaq, se ca te beka kjo tema, fliske sinqerisht. Turp :-(

----------


## delisa

o deksha une per kte lart o xot qe sa i ben nji thy si ben asigje tjeter .. pale te dy bashke  :ngerdheshje: 

Une hmmm 
Shkurtabiqe.. 163- 165 ( ne majat e gishtave  )
Origjinalisht cakarrelse po ncuk me pelqejne kshu qe me shume mundim gjes per gjes i drejtoj  :ngerdheshje: 
Syrat Kaf
Fokat Kaf
Never  se marr jeten serioxisht... buzet vesh me vesh i kam tere kohen, pervec noi dite qe me kapercen damari dhe  duket qe nje km larg qe ben mire mos me flisni  :ngerdheshje: 

fizikisht kaq....

----------


## FLORIRI

Me pak fjal ky jam un nga pamja e jashtme:

Mosha 21 vjec
I gjate 1.88 cm
Pesha  85 kg
Floket  te zinj
Syte bojeqielli pak ne te erret

shkurt muhabeti te shkaterroj   :pa dhembe:

----------


## njeriu2006

une jam 

187 cm
sy kaf
floke kaf
hunde te madhe
ball te larte
sy te vegjel
veshet llapush ( kam frike te shkoj ne aereoport se mos ngrihem vete fluturim nga era)
vetulla te trasha
buze te trasha
mjeker joekzistuese
kshu nga pesha mos e fol ( jam ne muajin e trete me duket)

Shkurt muhabetit nga ata tipa qe kane lexuar shume se s'kishin c'te benin gjithe diten ne shtepi ngaqe s'ja varte njeri ne bote.

U kenaqet? Ja tani se luaj me dot rolin e tipit interestorant.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mosha - 20
I Gjat - 1.90 
Pesha - 85 KB
Floket - T&#235; Zeza..
Syt- Te ZI..

Dhe shum Sexy  :perqeshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

Mire mer mire po se keni mire! :ngerdheshje: 

Te gjithe pershkruani pamjen e jashtme,asnjeri dicka nga vetja. Me vjen mire qe qenka mare seriozisht deri tani tema, se si kto zakonisht nejse po flas kot!  :ngerdheshje: 


Ja dhe un: Qe ne klasen e pare kam qene shume i gjate edhe tani jam 1.87 cm me shume ose me pak. Sy 2, jeshil, blu si tju teket ene tbukur thone njerzia po pa qerpika tgjate. Floket geshtenj/hiri i here i zgjas i here i pres, me bukur i kam pas rasta!  :ngerdheshje:  Trup pak muskuloz po jo budy-bilder thjesht ne forme. Nr komes 47 ene pesha 90 kg. Mjekren e gjate si skenderbeu, hunen pak te modhe ene kshu kshu. Cun i mire ne kulm.


Mflani per modenstine po kshu mkan msu me qene! :P

----------


## Pasiqe

Une qe thoni ju o shoke une cilesine me te madhe kam barkun. Qe thoni ju barku im eshte sa nje kacek sepse kohet e fundit u fry shume dhe nuk di se si ta zvogeloj. Ja qe me pelqejne shume ushqimet dhe plasa duke ngrene. 

Per fat te keq kam humbur te gjithe floket ketu siper kokes dhe ato qe me kane ngelur jane thinjur. Meqe kam lindur miop, mbaj ca syze per te lexuar kete forumin shqiptar, megjithate me duhet te zmadhoj germat e terminalit per te kuptuar se c'thote ky romeoooooo.

Po kjo s'eshte gjeja me e keqe pasi para pak vjetesh qe thoni ju u rrezova e m'u be nje infeksion ne kembe qe me coi direkt te doktori. Ai i shkreti e sheroi keq keshtu qe m'u be gangrene dhe si rrjedhoje m'u desh ta prisja siper gjurit. Me nje fjale rri mbi nje cope druri nga ana e djathte. Se mos eshte e majta me mire! Kot eshte edhe ajo pasi me ra paralize para dy muajsh nga beli e poshte, prandaj, le ta themi te teren rri ne karrike me rrota. 

Kjo karrikja me beri qe te me forcohen krahet, po per dreq ra zjarri dhe njeri nga krahet m'u dogj shume keq keshtu qe tani mezi i shtyj rrotat e karrikes. Meqenese s'kam para te blej nje nga ato karriket elektrike rri gjithe diten ne shtepi. Kjo ka qene zgjidhje e mire pasi edhe shume mire nga frymemarrja s'jam. Azmatik gjithe jeten. Mushkerite e mia kane ardhur ketej nga fundi. 

E meqe e kam barkun si kacek nga ushqimet e ndyra qe ha me eshte rritur shume edhe kolesteroli dhe si rrjedhoje pres qe te kem nje infarkt nga dita ne dite. Ja me erdhi me duket. ahhahahahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!

OHohohohao. erdha ne vend. 

Tani ju shkruaj si Zombie.

----------


## TiLoNcE

Zombie telebingo te raft jarebi

*i papar *  je
lol
qao lal

----------


## Pasiqe

Cuna, duke lexu gjatesite e juja, njeriu do mendonte se basketbolli ne Shqiperi eshte sporti kryesor.

----------


## Arcimedes

> Cuna, duke lexu gjatesite e juja, njeriu do mendonte se basketbolli ne Shqiperi eshte sporti kryesor.



Ha...ha....ha.... E fort kjo. U shkriva duke qeshur. :pa dhembe:

----------

